# الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب...



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2007)

أما أنا فالاقتراب الى
الله حسن لى
{ مز73: 28}

* يا ليت لنا هذا القرب من المسيح بدرجة
كافية لنستمد منه كل نعمة وكل تكريس
صادق.والنشاط ان لم يتجدد عن طريق
الشركة مع الرب يصبح روتينيا على سبيل
العادة,ومن ثم يكمن فيه خطر ابتعاد النفس
عن الله دون أن ندرى...

* ان حياة الرب يسوع المسيح هى المثال
الأكمل لنا,وجميع الوصايا المكتوبة تتجمع معآ
فى هذا المثال الفريد. ومغبوط هو ذلك المؤمن
الذى يوجد دائمآ بالقرب منه ليتعلم كيف يسلك.
والأمر الأهم هو أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب ,
لأننا فى هذه الحالة نقوم بالخدمة كما يريدها.
* الأقرب الى المسيح هو الأنفع فى خدمته.
ولا خدمة له بلا قرب منه. وكلما كان الرب
يسوع هو الكل للمؤمن,فأى مكان على الأرض
لا يختلف عن الآخر, لأن الله هو الله المحب
القدوس دائمآ,والانسان هو الانسان...
زدنى اقترابا منك بالقلب..
أنت الذى بالحب ترعانى ..
من قلبك أنهار ذا الحب ..
فاضت فبارك وزد ربى ايمانى...​


----------



## ra.mi62 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب...*

موضوع  رائع  الرب يبارك  حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب...*

ميرسى يا كاندى على التأمل الجميل جدآ دا

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## sam_msm (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب...*

شكرآآآآآ على التنبيه الهام هذا الله يبارك حياتك.
وارجوا ان اضيف أن المسيح العجيب فى المحبة .أظهر لنا محبة فائقة على العقل والتصور اذ ونحن نسعى بكل الطرق فى القديم للاقتراب منه ومعرفته وكلها لم تأتى بالنتيجة المطلوبه!!!!

 .أذ هو بنفسه جاء الينا وأخذ طبيعتنا وأشترك معنا فى الدم واللحم

 (فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس) عب 2 : 14
وهكذا صرنا فى الله والله فينا :

(في ذلك اليوم تعلمون اني انا في ابي وانتم فيّ وانا فيكم.) يو 14 : 20

وبهذا صار الله قريب جدآآآآآآآآآ منا ونحن أيضآ صرنا فى الله هذه حقيقة المسيحية وسرها الاعظم وما بقى الا ان نذوق ونتمتع ونكف عن البحث عن الله خارجنا بل فى داخلنا لان من يبحث عن الله خارج عنه سوف لايجده ابدآآآآآآآآآ المسيح يبارك فيك وفى حياتك


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب...*



ra.mi62 قال:


> موضوع  رائع  الرب يبارك  حياتك



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب...*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى على التأمل الجميل جدآ دا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



ميرسى اوى يا فراشه يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب...*



sam_msm قال:


> شكرآآآآآ على التنبيه الهام هذا الله يبارك حياتك.
> وارجوا ان اضيف أن المسيح العجيب فى المحبة .أظهر لنا محبة فائقة على العقل والتصور اذ ونحن نسعى بكل الطرق فى القديم للاقتراب منه ومعرفته وكلها لم تأتى بالنتيجة المطلوبه!!!!
> 
> .أذ هو بنفسه جاء الينا وأخذ طبيعتنا وأشترك معنا فى الدم واللحم
> ...




شكراااااااااا على الاضافه الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

